# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  McAffe выпустила новый антивирус для Mac OS X

## ALEX(XX)

Антивирусный вендор McAfee сегодня представил новый набор программного обеспечения для защиты компьютеров Mac от вирусов и вредоносного программного обеспечения. В McAfee отмечают, что число пользователей операционной системы Mac OS X растет и здесь также формируется потребность в антивирусном программном обеспечении. Новое решение McAfee Endpoint Protection for Mac предоставляет собой продукт со встроенной антивирусной и антишпионской составляющей, а также с поддержкой фильтрации входящего и исходящего сетевого трафика. Интересно отметить, что производитель позиционирует разработку как решение сразу для малого, среднего и крупного бизнеса. McAfee Endpoint Protection for Mac поддерживает интеграцию с общей административной консолью, которая позволяет корпоративным ИТ-администраторам проводить удаленную проверку Mac OS X на вирусы в числе других компьютеров и систем. Кроме того, администраторы могут удаленно разрешать или запрещать запуск тех или иных приложений на компьютере. За счет поддержки расширений ePolicy Orchestrator McAfee Endpoint Protection for Mac може формировать отчеты по активности вредоносного ПО. В McAffe говорят, что многие пользователи Mac OS пока работают с компьютерами без антивирусов, так как считают, что данная система с одной стороны не так подвержена вирусам, а с другой, она ввиду ограниченной популярности не так интересна хакерам. Однако данный тренд быстро меняется и под эту систему появляется все больше хакерских разработок. На сегодня почти все крупнейшие мировые производители антивирусов имеют разработки под Mac. Впрочем, пока рынок Mac-антивирусов - это почти полностью рынок домашних пользователей или бизнеса сегмента SOHO. "McAfee Endpoint Protection for Mac удовлетворяет потребностям школ, бизнес-пользователей, правительственных агентств, которые обзавелись компьютерами Mac за последние несколько лет", - говорят в компании. В заявлении производителя говорится, что новая разработка полностью совместима с Mac OS X 10.4, 10.5 и 10.6 
Источник

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

